# [FreeNAS] Unable to replace dead disk



## wozzaj (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi.

I have FreeNAS 8.2.0 and had a dead disk. I shut the machine down, pulled the disk and replaced it with a new one and booted it up. I ran the zpool status and got the following:

```
[root@gans01] ~# zpool status
  pool: z01
 state: DEGRADED
status: One or more devices could not be opened.  Sufficient replicas exist for
        the pool to continue functioning in a degraded state.
action: Attach the missing device and online it using 'zpool online'.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-2Q[/url]
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME                     STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        z01                      DEGRADED     0     0     0
          raidz1                 DEGRADED     0     0     0
            ada0p2               ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p2               ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada2p2               ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada3p2               ONLINE       0     0     0
            9808651977380028018  UNAVAIL      0     0     0  was /dev/ada4p2
            ada5p2               ONLINE       0     0     0
```

I have tried to run the following command:
`# zpool replace z01 9808651977380028018 ada6p2`
but I get the following error:

```
cannot open 'ada6p2': no such GEOM provider
must be a full path or shorthand device name.
```

I've tried various combinations, but get the same error message. I am now thinking that prior to shutting down the machine, should I have run a command to remove the dead disk. Can anyone verify this and if so, should i put it back, boot it back up and run it, then shut it down and replace the dead one for a new one? After that, what will I see and what would I need to do then?

Many thanks,
Woz.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2013)

First off, you should ask on the FreeNAS forums.  They may have code that sets up the new disk that is different from what plain FreeBSD would do.

ada6p2 would be the second GPT partition on the new disk.  Does that exist?


----------



## wozzaj (Mar 20, 2013)

My mistake. Clicked the link to the wrong forum! I'll post there.


----------

